# Is Simplicity still a good choice?



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I just wanted to start a discussion on this as lately you here a lot more people inquiring about Honda, Ariens and Toro. Back in the day Simplicity built a formidable and highly reputable unit. I know they are now owned by Briggs and you don't seem to here as much about them these days.

The Simplicity Heavy Duty series seems well built but uses a gear drive instead of a friction drive system and their Signature Pro Series looks like it is built like a tank, however there are reviews out there stating the gear drive on the Heavy Duty series is prone to freeze up and the electric chute motors/mechanisms seem prone to failure on both series as well. 

Any thoughts or opinions on how they stack up against the Ariens Platinum and Pro series units?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I have a geared transmission in " JR" never had a problem with it. I think the electric chute turners are over rated. the hand crank ones work better here in the frozen tundra anyway.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The freeze up, maybe due to over lubrication of the gear drives. Cold grease gets gummy.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

My step son just got a new single stage as a house warming gift from his dad. I'm anxious to hear how it does with snow in S/W Michigan.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Wanted to resurrect this thread if warranted. All we seem to talk about are the big 3: Ariens, Toro and Honda.

BTW did Simplicity make the old tank-like Craftsman Drift Breakers for Sears?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I have many hours of use on a couple of '07 signature pro 32" models since new. My experience with them is a mixed bag. They are built strong but seem to rust quickly. They have no problem blowing through any type of snow and throw well enough. I'm not a fan of the electric chute rotation. One motor has failed mid storm. I hate the transmission. They give the appearance of heavy duty but have a weak link with a certain bolt that when fails renders the machine useless for snowblowing. Transporting is still OK luckily when the bolt goes. Also the friction wheel wears unevenly do to the manner in which the plate is pulled into it. The differential trigger works OK but can be clunky. Also not the easiest tranny to work on. 

Ariens is my pick with Toro second.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

JJG723 said:


> I have many hours of use on a couple of '07 signature pro 32" models since new. My experience with them is a mixed bag. They are built strong but seem to rust quickly. They have no problem blowing through any type of snow and throw well enough. I'm not a fan of the electric chute rotation. One motor has failed mid storm. I hate the transmission. They give the appearance of heavy duty but have a weak link with a certain bolt that when fails renders the machine useless for snowblowing. Transporting is still OK luckily when the bolt goes. Also the friction wheel wears unevenly do to the manner in which the plate is pulled into it. The differential trigger works OK but can be clunky. Also not the easiest tranny to work on.
> 
> Ariens is my pick with Toro second.


Thanks I appreciate all of your insights and that is their high end machine.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just had to go and take a look at Simplicity's web site. They list three different levels of 2 stage snowblowers. They all have electric chute rotation, but the transmissions, skids and gear cases differ. They also show trigger steering control.

Medium Duty: 

There is a 24 and 27" listed. The 24" has friction disc while the 27" has gear drive transmission. Aluminum gear case, steel skids, remote chute deflector.
Medium Duty Two Stage Snow Blower | Simplicity Snowblowers

Heavy Duty: 

These range from 26, 28 and 30" and all have gear drive transmissions, cast iron gear case, electric chute deflector, heated hand grips and polymer skids.
Heavy Duty Two-Stage Snow Blower | Simplicity Snowblowers

Signature Pro Professional Duty: 

These range in size from 24, 28, 32 and 38" and all have Friction Disc Drive. They have something called power boost that adjusts the power to the auger and impeller. The two smaller ones use polymer skids while the two larger have steel. All have electric chute deflection and cast iron gear cases.
Two Stage Commercial Snow Blower | Simplicity Snowblowers






Nearest dealer to me is a good two hour drive or I'd trot over to look at them.


----------



## coachDOC (Oct 23, 2015)

bwdbrn1 said:


> My step son just got a new single stage as a house warming gift from his dad. I'm anxious to hear how it does with snow in S/W Michigan.


I have really wondered about their single-stage units. They seem pretty well-built, but I can't really tell if this snow-shredder is just a gimmick -- reviews are really rare and even my local dealer admitted he doesn't really know if it helps.

I like the 1222ee model because of the larger engine (which would be nice with the heavier auger) and because of the light. However, my interest in single-stage is to be small and maneuverable, so lately I've had second thoughts about buying the largest single-stage unit out there.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cardo111 said:


> JJG723 said:
> 
> 
> > I have many hours of use on a couple of '07 signature pro 32" models since new. My experience with them is a mixed bag. They are built strong but seem to rust quickly. They have no problem blowing through any type of snow and throw well enough. I'm not a fan of the electric chute rotation. One motor has failed mid storm. I hate the transmission. They give the appearance of heavy duty but have a weak link with a certain bolt that when fails renders the machine useless for snowblowing. Transporting is still OK luckily when the bolt goes. Also the friction wheel wears unevenly do to the manner in which the plate is pulled into it. The differential trigger works OK but can be clunky. Also not the easiest tranny to work on.
> ...


Yes it is. I believed it was mentioned prior that Briggs and Stratton now owns simplicity. They also own Murray. The signature pro models are the only simplicity built machines. The medium and heavy duty machines are manufactured by Murray.


----------

